# keskittää/vähenee



## 盲人瞎馬

> Yhtiö ulkoistaa myynti- ja maapalvelunsa, *keskittää 800 hengellä karsitun hallintonsa Tukholmaan*, leikkaa henkilökunnan palkkoja, heikentää eläke-ehtoja ja -etuja sekä myy paikallisen norjalaisen lentoyhtiönsä Widerøn. Työntekijämäärä *vähenee 6 000:lla*.



1. I need a translation for the bold part
2. Should it be "vähenee 6000:*lle*?

Thanks.


----------



## Gavril

Vitalore said:


> 1. I need a translation for the bold part



*Yhtiö ... keskittää 800 hengellä karsitun hallintonsa Tukholmaan*
"The company ... is consolidating all its administration (which has been reduced by 800 people) in Stockholm"

In other words, the company's administrative functions will all be conducted from Stockholm now.



> 2. Should it be "vähenee 6000:*lle*?


_

Työntekijämäärä vähenee 6000:*lla* _= "The number of employees will reduce *by* 6000."

Unless the context suggests that this is not what will happen, I would say that _-lla_ is the correct ending to use here.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> _-lla_ is the correct ending to use here.


Right you are.


----------



## kirahvi

And if the meaning should be "reduced *to* 6000", it'd be 6000:een.


----------

